# Paris Farm - reviews?



## Ekvador (16 February 2014)

Hi there!

I'm looking for nice livery yard near Maidstone. I found a Paris Farm Barn in East Malling and going to give them a call tomorrow, but just wondering if any of you have any experience with this yard?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Echo24 (18 February 2014)

PM me


----------



## Ekvador (18 February 2014)

PM sent


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (19 February 2014)

pm me if you want x


----------



## Ekvador (19 February 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Ekvador (19 February 2014)

toomanyhorses26 - can't send you a new message :/


----------



## ReocM (14 October 2014)

Hi I don't suppose you could share the info with me that you found regarding Paris Farm? Thank you!


----------



## Ekvador (22 October 2014)

ReocM said:



			Hi I don't suppose you could share the info with me that you found regarding Paris Farm? Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

I'm on this yard and would say it's 5*! Fantastic place and people, brilliant care of horses!


----------



## ReocM (22 October 2014)

Hi thanks for your message. 
Thank goodness for that! As I'm moving there very soon 
R


----------

